# Glory Glory man Utd



## John Starkey (8 May 2011)

Did any chelsea fans watch the game ?,i thought it was a good game,to be honest i dont think utd have played that well this season,just results from other teams have gone our way,still i am happy that we will be taking the premier league record wins ahead of the scousers   ,

john.


----------



## Westyggx (8 May 2011)

john starkey said:
			
		

> Did any chelsea fans watch the game ?,i thought it was a good game,to be honest i dont think utd have played that well this season,just results from other teams have gone our way,still i am happy that we will be taking the premier league record wins ahead of the scousers   ,
> 
> john.



 i was there John (united fan) great game! well first half was...


----------



## Garuf (8 May 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U5g1QsXE ... re=related


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (8 May 2011)

My Dad was certainly happy with the result today. My Granny nigh on shat her pants when Dad shouted for the first goal - and she was in the kitchen!!!


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 May 2011)

does anyone else think that CRS look like little man u players?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 May 2011)

A Chelsea win would have made the last two games very interesting, shame Chelsea lost their momentum mid season, they way they started it should have been done and dusted by Xmas  there is always next year 

Looking forward to the CL Final and being a long admirer of Barcelona I would be backing them, not really bothered who wins though and just looking forward to a good game 

The team I want to win is FC Porto (my avatar is the symbol of the Dragon Stadium, and explains my nickname too) in the Europa League Cup Final  Come on PORTOO!!!


----------



## John Starkey (14 May 2011)

Champion,s champion,s      ,

COME ON YOU REDS,


----------

